# Anyone ever lose CDMA Data Connection?



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

I was at home yesterday, primarily on WiFi. I left the house and I could no longer get any data what so ever on CDMA. I had signal bars, they were just grey and I although I could make and receive calls, data was not flowing. I switched over to LTE (I typically don't get 4g at my house) and still nothing. Once I left my house, and picked up 4g, data started moving again.

I spent the next bunch of hours, reflashing my rom (Winner's CM9-Kang), switching between the 4.02 and 4.03 radios, using the stock kernel and flashing variants of the Imoseyon kernels I was running (stable and experimentals between 1.7 and 1.8). I also pulled my sim card out and powered up my phone thinking that it might reset my radio settings. Nothing worked.

Finally, pretty frustrated, I called VZW and asked them if it was possibly a SIM card problem or if it was possible to reset my data connection. They asked me to switch back to 3g and turn off my phone. After a few minutes, they asked me to reboot and data was flowing again. The tech support person said I should be good now but asked if I planned to switch back to the LTE radio anytime soon. I said that I usually stick with CDMA for battery life but I do switch to LTE if I know I'm in a 4g area and I will be downloading something. He said I shouldn't have any more problems but because he posed the question, now I have some doubts.

Has anyone seen this problem before and is there a known way to prevent it from happening. I've seen people indicating that they had these sort of problems after flashing a rom but I had been on the same rom/kernel/radio combination for three days so I'm not sure what I could have done to cause this.

Thanks.


----------



## huffers (Sep 27, 2011)

I had the same issue for 2 days then did pretty much everything you did and eventually it started working again. A few days later it started happening again so I went and got a new sim card and haven't had any problems since. That was 2 weeks ago. If it happens again hi get a new card

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

2 weeks ago, i lost data from 10am to 7pm for absolutely no reason. my friends with the same phone both had data fine. rebooted and toggled a thousand times, nothing fixed it. i was planning on bringing it to verizon the next morning but then it randomly started working again


----------



## whiskeycoke (Jul 31, 2011)

A co-worker had this happen. He flashed a new rom, changed radios, went back to stock, and rooted again but nothing worked. He called Verizon and they ended up sending out a replacement phone. About 24 hours after he lost data it mysteriously came back and worked fine. When the replacement phone came he debated about sending it back but decided to go with the replacement. He is on the same SIM card and hasn't lost data again but it's only been about 5 days. I guess we'll find out if it's SIM or phone related.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Just go get a new sim card I'm 100% this is your problem. Me and many others have already gone through all this hoops.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jackattack (Dec 20, 2011)

I've been having the exact same problem for the past few days. Since launch, I've had hit or miss 4g to 3g handoffs but for the past few days (running CDMA only) I've had no data at all more times than I can count. Called Verizon today and after none of their basic suggestions (pull sim card, reboot, etc) worked, they suggested I do a factory reset.

Instead I flashed the new 4.0.4 radios and I'm gonna see how this fares.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah happenend to me a couple of days ago. Had to get a new sim card and all was fixed.


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

Happened to me last week. with VZW they elevated it to 3rd tier tech support , I was told that the network wasn't allowing the phone to connect to 3g.
If you go into settings, about phone, status, check the mobile network type.
If it says eHRPD:13 your phone can see 3g but the network isnt allowing you to connect.
So in my case it had nothing to do with my radio, rom or sim.
By the end of the day they fixed the issue and it would switch to 3g properly.


----------



## scottyb112 (Dec 2, 2011)

bowtieduece said:


> Happened to me last week. with VZW they elevated it to 3rd tier tech support , I was told that the network wasn't allowing the phone to connect to 3g.
> If you go into settings, about phone, status, check the mobile network type.
> If it says eHRPD:13 your phone can see 3g but the network isnt allowing you to connect.
> So in my case it had nothing to do with my radio, rom or sim.
> By the end of the day they fixed the issue and it would switch to 3g properly.


So I just checked mine and it is showing eHRPD:13.. So is that bad then? Because I have an issue like that often. Im not in a 4G area, also im stock unrooted as well.


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

I have this issue now. Sim card replacement made it worse. They are sending me a replacement phone. I do have the eHRDP13 error. Hmmmmmm, what to do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just wanted to say to make sure your data is on and your wifi is off before assuming you have an EHRRD13 problem, because when I first checked my phone that's what it said until I changed those settings.


----------



## pdc419 (Jun 21, 2011)

So every once in awhile my 3g drops or my trade off is slow. After reading this I checked and found the error in status but I'm currently on 3g. What does this mean?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

manigma77 said:


> Just wanted to say to make sure your data is on and your wifi is off before assuming you have an EHRRD13 problem, because when I first checked my phone that's what it said until I changed those settings.


After letting the phone dial *22899 for a half hour, connect for 35 seconds and hang up. My network type is 1xRR:6. Everything else is unknown.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pdc419 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just did some searching and the eHRPD 13 is the term for the 3g that is used with lte, or more so the layer between 3 and 4g that makes the hand off. Its what you want it to say if you are on cdma only. I could be wrong but I read a bunch of posts from forums, including rootzwikki that stated the above

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Happened again to me a few weeks ago. New sim card again, also its my 4th or 5th sim. Can't keep track anymore,lol. It seems to solve the issue though it was a first for me as far as losing 3G.

Sent from my Rooted Bolt using RootzWiki


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

pdc419 said:


> Just did some searching and the eHRPD 13 is the term for the 3g that is used with lte, or more so the layer between 3 and 4g that makes the hand off. Its what you want it to say if you are on cdma only. I could be wrong but I read a bunch of posts from forums, including rootzwikki that stated the above
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That is correct. eHRPD:13 is the method used to authenticate 3G data. HRPD is actually 3G data and the 'e' is enhanced - it is basically a hybrid of the authentication from LTE (a GSM technology) and existing HRPD (EVDO 3G). So eHRPD:13 should be in the phone status whenever you are connected to 3g. You will see this even if you are not authenticated on the 3G network (no 3g or 4g icon over the signal indicator) but your phone is in 3G coverage. If you see 1xRTT:6 then your phone can't even find the 3g connection at all and is stuck on 1x data (which I am not even sure if the phone will communicate on this for data). And LTE:14 is exactly what it seems - LTE.


----------

